# wireless router cannot pass thru firewall to get IP from DHCP server



## Vny (Sep 23, 2011)

Dear all,

Recently i had suffering with wireless connection problem, currently my wireless router connected to WAN directly, after that go into firewall and then go thru switch to end user PC, for LAN user there is no issue, but for wireless connected PC it is prompted with limited connectivity problem(DHCP is disable on router), after check with ipconfig /all. it seem likely due to wireless PC cannot get the IP from DHCP server. i am using DLink615 router. i had checked firewall setting there is firewall policy that connected all router ip into company LAN, but i don't think there is DHCP VPN setting up. is there anyway i can go thru firewall and get IP from DHCP server because if i set up DHCP on router, it cannot pass thru and access to LAN.

Thanks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You will need to change the wreless router into an access point and let it pass thru the IP address from the VPN router

See this for how to use two routers:

http:// Connecting Additional Routers | | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Vny (Sep 23, 2011)

hi, i am connect router to fortigate firewall actually. i already configure the IP Address of router and firewall to be in the same Subnet. but i try ping from router to firewall with LAN IP it is timeout. so i wonder if i need to do VPN for DHCP server to router as well. i already have VPN connection in firewall policy.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"i already configure the IP Address of router and firewall to be in the same Subnet."

If the router connected to the firewall by its wan port or lan port?

You can't connect by wan port if using same subnet.

Has nothing to do with vpn and that is not how you address this issue.


----------



## Vny (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi, thanks for giving guides. router is connected to firewall by LAN port.currently only physical LAN connect to intranet is work, if using wireless it cannot go into the intranet.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

is this your setup?

modem<>wireless router<>firewall<>pcs

firewall has two ports one connecting to the router and one going to the pcs. Right?

If so the firewall has nothing to do with the wireless connection since it does not filter it. This would also mean you have not configured the wireless with a dhcp scope in the router.

Part of your issue is you are misconfigured. You should be
modem<>fortigate<>wireless router<>pcs
This way the fortigate protects both the wired and wireless access. Your present config only protects the wired.

Concerning the issue with dhcp if you want the fortigate between the router and the pcs you have to enable a dhcp helper [dhcp relay agent] on the fortigate so it passes thru dhcp requests/responses.


----------



## Vny (Sep 23, 2011)

hi, yes! the existing setup is as your mention 
modem<>wireless router<>firewall<>pcs
i understand it is not secure way for wireless network, but due to some issue i cannot change the current configuration. i will try enable dhcp helper. thanks for your advise.


----------



## heliuminside (Sep 25, 2011)

Can you please write the models of wireless router and firewall?
Different configurations for different devices.


----------



## Vny (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi, i am using Dlink 615 with firmware version 7.05B, firewall is fortigate 80c. both is connected by LAN to LAN.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what is the issue with loading a dhcp relay agent on the fortigate?


----------

